# A Partner Visa 820,801 Full Checklist for everyone



## aubzpope (Sep 30, 2015)

Okay! So from all the information I've gathered from applying for this visa, I have made a checklist!!! I have already applied and been granted my BVA so yay =D So now I have the full page of everything that needs to be uploaded. And what I did, so I didn't just screen cap. I took each thing that that list has in it and have put it in a checklist with little descriptions too!

I had a very hard time finding a full list like this, so now that I had access to it because I finished my application, I wanted to make my own so it's available to everyone else super easy!!! =D =D

This list is everything they ask you to upload with your application, it is taken directly from the list that is on the application screen after you apply, including any descriptions that were provided! Plus I also added a few suggestions of other things to upload, as you should try and upload more than just this list provides!! =D

https://www.forgett.com/checklist/7079263152

I hope this helps some of you, especially if you want to have a decision ready application =D This way you'll have everything. Plus you'll be able to checkmark it off with this website that I made it with =D

Yaay I have finally applied and have my Bridging Visa I'm so happy ^.^


----------



## AuSiEjOrD (Jan 22, 2013)

Great work, that list will definitely help people who haven't applied


----------



## 530i (Jul 29, 2014)

Good work, when im approved im going to start something up similar to help people, with links and ways to gain evidence with drafts or ideas to help aswell.


----------



## aubzpope (Sep 30, 2015)

530i said:


> Good work, when im approved im going to start something up similar to help people, with links and ways to gain evidence with drafts or ideas to help aswell.


Thats great! I hope more and more people do it because this application process is just so difficult and stressful!


----------



## Sahil820 (Oct 7, 2015)

Hi,
Very good work,It's very helpful.I wanna ask one quick question,Soon I'm going to apply 820,801 onshore,I got everything including police check(Aus+overseas) & I wanna apply decision ready but I'm confused about medical that how can I done before applying,Can u please guide me ?
Thankyou


----------



## Becky26 (Jun 18, 2013)

Thats awesome work!! Had I had this list back in 2012 we wouldn't have had our first application denied 
Thanks for helping everyone.


----------



## MelJA (Nov 4, 2015)

Hi, I am just beginning this process and would love to see your checklist but the link doesn't work?! Me and my partner wanna apply decision ready too and any help you can offer would be amazing.


----------



## Arabella (Sep 18, 2015)

MelJA said:


> Hi, I am just beginning this process and would love to see your checklist but the link doesn't work?! Me and my partner wanna apply decision ready too and any help you can offer would be amazing.


The only thing with applying decision ready right now is that the police and health checks are only valid for a year. It is worth considering whether it's best to do these a couple of months in to your wait time.


----------



## MelJA (Nov 4, 2015)

Arabella said:


> The only thing with applying decision ready right now is that the police and health checks are only valid for a year. It is worth considering whether it's best to do these a couple of months in to your wait time.


That is true because my friend who is British and applied for the 820 nearly 2 years ago said to not bother until they ask you for it so you don't have to get the medical/police checks twice because of it expiring and then absorbing the cost of all that. The visa is $7000 according to the immi website and that's already expensive enough. The link is broken so i can't look at your checklist? did it get removed?


----------



## syd (May 13, 2014)

Great idea!

Point of clarification in your list : #6 Character requirement (Police checks)

Only the applicant is required to supply police check unless there are children involved.


----------



## kpaynter (Oct 14, 2015)

Congratulations and thank you for the checklist! Questions: if my partner is Australian and had an AFP in Jan 2014, he's also my partner. Must I supply an AFP and does he need to, too? I have a police check done in 2011 in my home county and an Aus wwc ... Will that suffice? 

Additional Question: What copies need to be signed by a justice of the peace?


----------



## syd (May 13, 2014)

kpaynter said:


> Congratulations and thank you for the checklist! Questions: if my partner is Australian and had an AFP in Jan 2014, he's also my partner. Must I supply an AFP and does he need to, too? I have a police check done in 2011 in my home county and an Aus wwc ... Will that suffice?
> 
> Additional Question: What copies need to be signed by a justice of the peace?


1. No police check for sponsor unless children are involved.
2. No certified copies if applying online; colour scan will suffice.


----------



## Scotty P (May 27, 2013)

aubzpope said:


> Thats great! I hope more and more people do it because this application process is just so difficult and stressful!


And the process can change over time, when we applied for our 820 there were no limits to how many docs you could upload for example


----------



## aubzpope (Sep 30, 2015)

Sahil820 said:


> Hi, Very good work,It's very helpful.I wanna ask one quick question,Soon I'm going to apply 820,801 onshore,I got everything including police check(Aus+overseas) & I wanna apply decision ready but I'm confused about medical that how can I done before applying,Can u please guide me ? Thankyou


From what I've learned from this forum you shouldn't get medicals done before you apply. Because the processing times can be incredibly long. The average now is 12+ months. Wait a couple months after youve applied to get your medical checks, or you can wait for your Case Officer to tell you when to get them


----------



## aubzpope (Sep 30, 2015)

MelJA said:


> Hi, I am just beginning this process and would love to see your checklist but the link doesn't work?! Me and my partner wanna apply decision ready too and any help you can offer would be amazing.


I apologize for that! I hope its working for you now? Currently the link still works for me on multiple computers


----------



## aubzpope (Sep 30, 2015)

MelJA said:


> That is true because my friend who is British and applied for the 820 nearly 2 years ago said to not bother until they ask you for it so you don't have to get the medical/police checks twice because of it expiring and then absorbing the cost of all that. The visa is $7000 according to the immi website and that's already expensive enough. The link is broken so i can't look at your checklist? did it get removed?


To my current knowledge the link isn't broken. I'll check a few more times D: im sorry it didnt work for you


----------



## aubzpope (Sep 30, 2015)

syd said:


> Great idea! Point of clarification in your list : #6 Character requirement (Police checks) Only the applicant is required to supply police check unless there are children involved.


Thank you for letting me know! I'll update it immediately


----------



## Ells (May 2, 2017)

Hi there, 
Thank you for all the awesome info!
Quick question... if we are uploading all the information, you're saying colour uploads are fine, does this mean birth certificates, passports can just be uploaded? They dont need to be copied and certified?
Thank you


----------



## merve (Apr 18, 2017)

thank you so much for this checklist.
I assume I can use this for 309 offshore De facto visa too' Right?


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

Ells said:


> Hi there,
> Thank you for all the awesome info!
> Quick question... if we are uploading all the information, you're saying colour uploads are fine, does this mean birth certificates, passports can just be uploaded? They dont need to be copied and certified?
> Thank you


That's correct.


----------



## tcaira (Oct 18, 2017)

*Thanks for the list!*

Thank you for your list. Just about to start this process and wondered if it is easier getting a migration expert, or was it worth it doing this yourself and saving the fee? Its $3600 before the 820 visa of $7000


----------



## Mania (Sep 7, 2016)

tcaira said:


> Thank you for your list. Just about to start this process and wondered if it is easier getting a migration expert, or was it worth it doing this yourself and saving the fee? Its $3600 before the 820 visa of $7000


That would depend on how confident you are with the application process and understanding the criteria and legislation.

I had a complex case. I used an agent, I'm glad I did.


----------

